# Bananas ????



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Watched Cesar Millan yesterday and he was giving this dog bananas,never heard of it before.Anybody else feed them to their Chis ? and why ?


----------



## alittlebitdramatic (Jul 27, 2010)

I have given mine the occasional slice, just for fun. Gypsy eats anything but the others don't like it.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

A few of mine love them so i give them share of mine when i am having one!!


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

I give all kinds of fruit to my boys, except the few things on the NO list.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

My old Cavalier used to love bananas stuffed in his Kong (especially frozen with yoghurt). Pip and Maisie dont like it though


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky gets bananas as an occasional treat, just a wee bit though.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Quigley has had banana and he likes it. He absolutely loves baby carrots. I cut it in 4 Th's length ways for him. When ever I go get a handful for A snack he is right there with me wagging his tail waiting for his.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks everybody i shall try them both on a banana,yes mine love a carrot as well & a bean!!!!The vet said blueberries as well,never tried that one


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I have given Bella and Libby very small slices of banana before, as well as slivers of watermelon (no seeds of course), and they also love baby carrots!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico loves Bananas  

someone said something about Rice Cakes.... chico takes one sniff of them and gives me the Evil Eye








LOL


----------



## isolateyou (Jul 7, 2010)

Bananas huh? I bet Tessa would love that! I'm still transitioning her food, so she has to wait before she gets "human food" and treats. Heheheh~


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah the poo eating Lhasa Apso lol

Ive given Daisy banana she loved it!! But and she does this with strawberries she nibbles at it for ages its really funny


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Ah the poo eating Lhasa Apso lol
> 
> Ive given Daisy banana she loved it!! But and she does this with strawberries she nibbles at it for ages its really funny


Yes that was it !He was giving it a whole banana at a time,didn't like the way he was holding it down when he was doing it's ears and it was screaming


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

michele said:


> Yes that was it !He was giving it a whole banana at a time,didn't like the way he was holding it down when he was doing it's ears and it was screaming


Ive seen that episode..
I love Cesar.. the dog was kicking off because he didnt like what was being done but i get while he had to do it.. a lot of dogs scream like that if you do something they dont like... its like spoilt bratt syndrome lol.. Could never have a dog i had to pluck the ear hair out of tho!!


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Both of mine like bananas! Max likes the dehydrated ones best. I also cut them in small pieces and freeze them - they _"go bananas_" over the frozen treats!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Suekadue said:


> they _"go bananas_" over the frozen treats!!



chico is the same..... anything Frozen he loves....... I even throw some of his bully sticks in the freezer(chewed ones and new ones)... he loves them...


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

jan896 said:


> chico is the same..... anything Frozen he loves....... I even throw some of his bully sticks in the freezer(chewed ones and new ones)... he loves them...


I never thought about freezing the sticks! Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I love blueberries and so do my dogs.

They know the instant I think about getting them out of the 'fridge.
It's uncanny !

They'd stand on each others shoulders and juggle kittens to get them 

They love strawberries and Pineapple as well.
(Of course Joie loves his puffed wheat, which is just odd )


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I think my dog thinks he is a vegetarian! yesterday he ate chopped up tomatoes, yellow peppers, carrots and cucumber!

He loves bananas and apples! he's had both already today.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes, you can dip them in coconut oil (good for chi's) and cook them/dehydrate them and it makes for a nice crunchy treat. Mine aren't so much a fan of the raw ones though.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Mine love banana too, i just give it now and then as a wee treat, just a few small slices.
The love carrot and cucumber aswell.
Havent tried blueberries, might have to get some for me and the girlies. lol x


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Mine love bananas too. Really almost any sliced fruit. They're favorite is blueberries.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a blueberry plant,so blueberries for free.Just plant in a pot easy to grow


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

When we have bananas (which isn't often) I always share with the Chi's. They LOVE them as a treat.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Dexter doesnt fancy bananars but loves crunchy blueberries


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I feed bananas but only Baby-Love likes it the other two won't even touch it which is unusual for Ninja because he has a food obsession. I have also gave blueberries to all of them but I find that they eat it and spit out the skin around the berry it gets stuck to the roof of their mouth and they have a hard time spitting it back out. They love carrots also I give them whole to them so they can chew on it for awhile.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Luna LOVES Bananas but none of the others do lol Luna also LOVES Carrots, and she ate a little tomato the oher night and seemed impressed with it lol But then again, Luna eats anything lol She hasn't met a food yet that she didn't like lol Not that she gets alot of people food, but every thing I have given to her she's eatten without a problem


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Maya goes bananas for bananas. Bruiser won't eat them. If anyone in the house is having a banana, they better share the top and bottom with her! LOL My sister's bichon loves them so much that if she starts running away or not listening, all it takes is for them to take out a banana and say, "Chloe, want a banana?" haha


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

coco loves it and eats everything, Ricky doesn't, Cali tries a lot of foods not sure if she likes bananas yet


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

I haven't given Isis bananas yet. Only because I so rarely eat them myself. She does love blueberries, apples, seedless watermelon, peas and carrots though.  I'd heard pineapple was a good one to try too.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Hmmm tried both of mine on Banana,they looked at me as if i was mad and walked off


----------

